# new leisure batteries



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone recomend which leisure batteries we should replace our 3 year old nemax with please. We have thought about banner becsuse they have a good warrenty.we charge with 2 x 85 solar panels when we dont have hook up. We had one battery fail the other is ok. We know we have to replace the 2 batteries with the same size and batch. Thanks


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Banner do seem quite highly rated, I think the general opinion is go for something that is quite heavy relative to the ah rating.

Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have 2 x 110 Numax that are 4 years old and still as good as new. I believe that this is down to looking after them and having solar to prevent deep discharges.

I will buy the same brand again when these do need changing, unless there are any special offers going. Banner are allegedly an excellent choice but it's all down to price.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We had banner lead acid batteries initially put in by Rapido, but due to the way they built them into the side single seat it was impossible to check the two rear ones in each battery and they did fail after four years, they were 90amp. We replaced them with 2 x 110 amp Elecsols that wouldn't need topping up. 

We wouldn't buy then again, but I th k it was the fitting that was at fault there

Carol


----------

